# Pro's and Con's of Q7 Driver Experiences so far?



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys looking into a Buying Q7 S-Line I'm just looking for Overall Pro's and Con's and Driving Experiences and Quirks or Problems with the Vechicle so far.. no matter 
S-Line or Premium or Fully Loaded with V8 .. Let's hear it 
BTW Coming from a 04 Touareg Fully Loaded V8

Thanks!!


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Not much on the "quirk" side. Just the 14 speakers and the sub woofers can raddle the doors. Otherwise the 4.2 S Line (premium) is awsome. Had it for 3 months -- fast, manuverable, eye catching. I let my son drive it on the GW parkway in VA. I was hanging on to the sissy bars while he took curves at 80MPH and drove close to 95-100. I keep the speed alarm at 95, cause it gets there and I don't know it. Have to watch the 21" Wheels on the curbs and speed bumps. You damage one of those, you will have to dig deep. With the tred being nearly 12 inches, there is plenty of GRIP!! Very satisfied.


----------

